# Neon Tetras! and my danio.



## 19119 (Mar 26, 2012)

*old dude Okay, Goldfish. I know lots about them and you can ask me any problem about them and i'll Blab on about them but Neon's. Isn't my area of my knowlage. I love looking at Neon's so i thought I'd get a tank just for them! So it came to measuring my room it's where i hold my fishes. I have a 17 gallon tank with 2 goldfish and a couple of danios in the same tank (Don't worry the tempture Is perfect for both to live in and they get their share of dried food and blood worms and they goldfish are babies I was thinking moving them into the bigger tank when they're older and i have room in the big tank) and i have a 29 gal tank which has a big ryukin and 3 other little fancy goldfish

And Neons I just love but i didn't want to go mixing them in the big tank with the other goldfish! because of course Goldfish won't be healthy with the tempture Neons have to live in. Unlike the danio's who's tempture range does fit with the goldfish.

Now that i've gone on a bit about the little problem there. I was thinking putting the tank some where else. Then as i got my measuring tape out i realised I was out of room and my only option was to place the neon's into a 25x25x30 shrimp tank and thinking of it i feel terrible but I really would love those fish in my room ;_;, The big tank just about allows me to get pass to get to my computer seeming my double bed takes up the room. I just started fish keeping in November and only have really kept goldfish and Danio's seeming that's where my knowledge is at. 

But would that 25cmx25cmx30cm be enough for a small school of 5-10? Like i said This isn't my area of fish and I'd like to expand on that. I had my eyes on the Cardinal Tetras too. So maybe They'd be better instead of the neons? 
I have a large stress disorder which is why I have tanks in my room. Goldfish and other fishes calm down my stress, It's a weird therapy thing my therapist told me to do. Which is why i got my first tank (the 17 gal) and then I moved on to the 29.5 gal.

So what do you guys suggest? I only just want Neon/Cardinal tetras in a tank no other fishes. So would it be okay for a few to be in that 25x25x30cm tank? Or is it not enough for them? 

-----
Now onto my danio. I have a female leopard who is Bloated with eggs and she's getting bigger and bigger by the day. I've been reading up about breeding but my mind just can't take in the information! I'd love to make a few pounds from her Fry but i have no clue about fish breeding. So i might end up allowing the other fish eat the eggs ;-; 
but i was shock when i was cleaning my filter and doing the water change, that when i placed my filter in suddenly she starting attacking my tank. I mean like she was biting my hand and swimming away and coming back then suddenly she jumped out the water onto the filter and jumped back into the water and began to jump back onto the filter and when I tried to place the filter all the way in she continued to attack my hand. Which i thought was really out of behaviour! I have another danio called Zeppy who's female and likes to nip at my hand but that's Zeppy's personailty she's been grumpy since i got her but Anna aka my leopard danio has never done that before ... I'm not sure if she's laid her eggs somewhere on the filter and i just maybe ruined it. or she was trying to lay her eggs on the filter or something else...


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

If you are meticulous about it I think it could be done. I think that's just shy of 5 gallons. I've seen videos on youtube where very small bowls are supposedly cycled and stable, although the process seems at least as complicated as saltwater. I just wouldn't recommend it unless you've mastered such a thing. Neon tetras are not the most hardy fish.


----------



## 19119 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've read up some information on them and it seems any change to the tank in dropping of PH etc can have a drastic effect on them. Which i don't want really. I'd love to have a go and see how they cope in a small group of 5-6 of them so it's not totally over crowded. but again i don't want to wake up after a water change and find them all dead xD


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Although it's pushing it I think 5 or 6 could work as far as bioload if you you were careful, but personally I think it wouldn't give them much room to swim because they are quite active fish.


----------



## 19119 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I get what you mean ;-; But it's like I have no room at all and i would adore Neons. I mean i've seen someone else do it and they said their fine, but they weren't neon tetras they were cardinal tertas and that tank they had was 30 liters with 6 in. I think the one i'm looking at is about 20 litres. which does sound small for such active fish D: is there any other fish I could fit in something like that?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A Betta would be perfect. I think scarlet badis would also be good. Some recommend a single dwarf puffer for a 5 gallon. Maybe 4-5 endlers. Dwarf rasboras might be doable.


----------

